# Pinarello FV5 mountain bike range



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems Pinarello is coming out with mtn frames



















https://img714.imageshack.us/i/pinerellofv5b.jpg









https://img823.imageshack.us/i/fv5new.jpg/









https://img26.imageshack.us/i/pinarellofv5a.png/









https://img153.imageshack.us/f/pinarellofv5b.png









https://img823.imageshack.us/f/pinarellofv5c.png









https://img29.imageshack.us/f/pinarellofv5d.png



more data from ItalBike
https://www.italbike.com.br/blog/?p=268

FV5 = 50k carbon


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

new uploads


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it was only a matter of time before they got into the mtn bike biz


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

_over 800 Pinarello mountain bikes are used daily by British Cycling's Go-Ride coaches at school and community cycling coaching sessions_
_
Fausto Pinarello, Pinarello's President, said: "We are very pleased with our partnership with British Cycling. It is an honour for us to assist one of the world's leading national cycling teams and to support British athletes on their journey to London 2012_

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/ne...ish-Cycling-Rides-to-Success-with-Pinarello-0

Looks like some exciting things coming up for Pinarello


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Deng Fu sells these for $50 bucks.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

They made mtb's in the past...


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I heard there are some Pinarello dualies in my area, had totally forgotten. Will try to get some pics and a ride in on one. I catalog pics of carbon 26ers , dual suspensions and a carbon 29er frame for hopefully 2012.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Saw the FV5 and I i believe the FV4 if that is the carbon hardtail in person today. Both bikes were built up with Sram XX. Beautiful bikes. apparently the FV5 weighed in just over 23 lbs complete. Doesn't sound like these will be available for retail until 2013 season. Unfortunatley no photos or rides were allowed this trip but will try again in the near future. A 29er carbon is also in the works. I can't forsee aluminum bikes pictured above coming into the US but i suppose only time will tell.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

Team Skys FV4 - Its poorly spec'd but all can be upgraded of course


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Had a chance to ride one of the FV5's a few weeks ago. It was speced w/ XX and a Rock Shox Reba. This was a great handling bike. Pretty much what you would expect since it was an insanely light horst link style bike but had the beauty of a Pinarello. Not sure if it will make it to the US as a production bike due to Specializeds patent but also heard that patent is getting ready to expire? There is a chance later in the year these may be available to a few luck folks.


----------

